# Church's Shoe Repair Service



## JamesR (May 23, 2006)

I have a pair of Church's shoes in need of repair and was considering using their repair service where you send them back to their factory in England. The last time I used this service was during the pre-Prada era and they did an excellent job.

I was wondering if anybody has used this repair service since the Prada takeover and whether they were still providing the same high quality workmanship as before.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I used it just on the cusp of the takeover. No problems. I'm sure it will be good now.


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

The repair service is still excellent. I am more concerned about the use of cheaper leather soles and uppers under the new owners. The devil wears Prada! :devil:


----------



## JamesR (May 23, 2006)

Thanks to both for your feedback and I'm glad to hear that members here have had good experiences post-Prada.

The usage of cheaper materials is certainly a cause for concern. B of B, did you actually encounter this problem for a recent repair or are you simply expressing an apprehension?


----------



## Bishop of Briggs (Sep 7, 2007)

JamesR said:


> Thanks to both for your feedback and I'm glad to hear that members here have had good experiences post-Prada.
> 
> The usage of cheaper materials is certainly a cause for concern. B of B, did you actually encounter this problem for a recent repair or are you simply expressing an apprehension?


My local department store stocks Church's and I am not impressed by the quality of the leather on the uppers. The deterioration in quality appears to have taken place in the last year or so and I have not had a repair done in that time.

When shoes gets older, I have dainite soles fitted for the icy pavements in winter. I take them to a cobbler in Mayfair who does an excellent job quicker and cheaper than Northampton.


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

I've used the Church's repair service - last repair done was 18 months ago. Great job! I didn't notice a deterioration in the quality of the leather soles they put on and these shoes were a pre-Prada pair. So I'd go for it!


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

Leather man said:


> I've used the Church's repair service - last repair done was 18 months ago. Great job! I didn't notice a deterioration in the quality of the leather soles they put on and these shoes were a pre-Prada pair. So I'd go for it!


I used last year and please see this thread:
https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55985&highlight=damaged+diplomats


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Brideshead said:


> I used last year and please see this thread:
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=55985&highlight=damaged+diplomats


Thanks Brideshead for the reference. I did read that thread when it was posted - with interest. All I can say is to point to Medwards comment at the end. I don't know if your experience of damage caused by repairs is common, but I hope not and I think not - otherwise I suspect we'd be hearing a lot more about it.

I think Church's are good at sorting things out - FWIW - my experience was of a pair of Sandringhams ( Chetwynd on 173 last) in which after a year's wear a very small part of a lining seam had come undone - three stiches, four at most. I phoned up the factory shop who recommended I sent them back . Within a week they had sent me a brand new pair. I don't think one can say fairer than that! By the way, unless I give the impression that such faults might be common with Church's it is the only time it has happened with my 83 pairs of Church's shoes!


----------



## jbrickma (Oct 16, 2007)

Has anyone any current intelligence on this?


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes - I have recent experience - this year in fact and their repair service still seems as good as ever. I plan to keep using it anyway.


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

I was not aware of the Prada influence until just recently (from this board), but used the repair service for replacement of heels and soles about a year ago. They came back like new.


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Leather man said:


> ...83 pairs of Church's shoes!


What's the latest count LM? :devil::icon_smile_big:


----------



## Leather man (Mar 11, 2007)

jjl5000 said:


> What's the latest count LM? :devil::icon_smile_big:


Its great to see you posting again:icon_smile:

Its over 100 shall we say but I have slowed down on the Church's now and have been , erm, taking an "interest" in Edward Green and Gaziano and Girling. :icon_smile_wink: That interest needs to slow down now too as I am running out of room! I need a shoe closet - but nowhere to build one. A house move perhaps


----------



## jjl5000 (May 14, 2006)

Leather man said:


> Its great to see you posting again:icon_smile:


Thanks LM... I'm always looking in but work leaves little time for posting these days.

Your ever increasing & diversifying collection = :aportnoy: although I know what you mean about the space :crazy:


----------



## jeaniest (Sep 2, 2009)

*But where!`*

These quotes and statements are all very good but for the life of me I cant find where I send my Church's for a repair!

Any direction would be gratefully recieved!


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

jeaniest said:


> These quotes and statements are all very good but for the life of me I cant find where I send my Church's for a repair!
> 
> Any direction would be gratefully recieved!


You've got a couple of options:

1. Contact the factory shop, they're always very helpful. Their email address is [email protected]
[FONT=Helvetica,Arial,sans-serif] 
2. Contact one of the stores to arrange :

Hope this helps.
​​[/FONT]


----------



## Brideshead (Jan 11, 2006)

*Another Good News Repair story*

My favourite Church's slippers (top left) are the old style Hercules with leather sole and natural suede lining:










I recently felt that the lining could do with 'freshening up' a bit. So I took the slippers to my local Church's stockist in Chelmsford and the manager got straight on the phone to Church's. I heard him say things like '....our best customer...your best customer...' He then reported to me that Church's would supply new inner socks and would post them to the shop. The shop would then arrange for their man in Suffolk to effect the repair.

6 weeks later I got the call to say my slippers were ready. They were resplendent with new inner socks and the suede lining around the heel area had been brushed up nicely. Cost - £0! I don't think that's bad. In fact I was so pleased with the result I even took them to show my tailor - who had sold them to me originally.


----------



## jeaniest (Sep 2, 2009)

Dear Groover, thanks for your help, have emailed the factory shop and will post the response when I get it!


----------

